# Ring sling vs. Wrap



## 4boybarians (Nov 18, 2003)

Okay, I'm loving my wrap. We've been using it just about daily, even if it's just for a brief time. It's a HUGE help with homeschooling because the baby just sits in the sling while we do lessons, and my hands are free.









So, I need another one because eventually this one will need to be washed or something and I don't want to be stuck without one. (And I'm not sure why I feel the need to explain myself to y'all, of all people.) :LOL

Since I already love my wrap, should I just get another wrap? Or should I try a different type of sling? I was thinking of the ring slings, either the Zolo or the Ellaroo. They look like they'd be quicker to get on and off, maybe easier out in public if I don't want to put the wrap on before we leave the house.

Also, would a ring sling be as comfortable as a wrap in the hip carry for a big baby?

TIA


----------



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

I have a ring sling and a brand new Moby.

Wrap Pros:
+comfortable for extended wear
+less pressure/pain from carrying baby all on one side or the other (uh, better weight distribution)
+can be worn all day, with or without baby
+versatile (with practice) carrying positions
+less "tail"

Wrap Cons:
-takes more time to put on & could be a hassle in public
-bulkier/takes up more space in diaper bag
-can look a little frumpy without a baby in it
-less "tail"

Ring Sling Pros:
+comfortable for small baby for longer periods of time
+folds up compact (unless padded) and fits easily in diaper bag
+doubles as blanket, burp cloth, sun shade, changing pad
+easy on and off
+great for quick trips and impromtu babywearing

Ring Sling Cons:
-may cause pressure points, pain or numbness when carrying heavier baby for long periods
-slips off shoulder when baby's not in it
-limited use of arms (when compared to wrap carrier)
-steeper learning curve (imo)

This is my experience with the two. I do love my ring sling, but I haven't mastered the back carry with it. I might love it more if I could get ds on my back without crushing one or both breasts. I might like it better if I had two ring slings to distribute ds's weight more evenly, but that just brings me back to a wrap style carrier. Also, I might like it if my sling had a little bit of stretch. Maybe.

Is your wrap stretchy like a UBW or Moby? Or is it more static like the Didymos? Whichever you have, you might try the other kind of wrap instead of a ring sling.


----------



## yitlan (Dec 8, 2001)

Wow! Great summary, chellemarie. I have used both, as well, and think you've hit the nail(s) on the head. Lately, I've been a wrap fan (Simply Attached sling), but I can't quite nurse as well as I could in the ring (OTSBH). You really think the ring sling has a steeper learning curve than a wrap? I think the opposite.

I would say, 3boybarians, that if you are interested in trying a different type, go for it. If washing your favorite sling, you'll only be without it for a day or two. Not long enough to truly "suffer" without it.







If you DO like it, then you have options, depending on what you're doing or where you're going!


----------



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

It's possible I'm wrong about the learning curve steepness. Some products I've purchased in the last year just made sense to me when I laid eyes on them. I knew intuitively they were for me (the Snappi, side-snap diaper covers, Snappi Fitteds, the Moby all fit in this category).

For me, the sling takes more adjusting to get it just right. I fidget and fidget to get it to be just right. I fidget with the wrap only because it's new and because I love the way ds's little booty feels in it.









I DO think it's great for a lot of in and out of the car errands or for leaving in the car in case you want to wear baby and weren't planning on it. But if I know I'm going to be wearing baby, I'll be putting on the wrap before we head out and I'll just leave it on all day.

Now, I'm going to a LLL conference this weekend. I'm hoping to find someone who can help me get ds onto my back with both carriers. If we can get him there in the sling and I'm comfortable and my boobs aren't squished, I might like the sling and wrap equally.

But I'm not holding my breath. Neither are The Girls. :LOL


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

I agree with most of the pros and cons.

The wrap would also double as a change pad, sun shade, etc plus it would not have the rings in the way.

Wraps generally have a harder learning curve because there are so many different positions you can use with them.

I find a wrap more comfortable for long jaunts than the ring sling, but if I'm running in and out of a place the ring sling is alot handier because it's easier to get on.

A stretch wrap is easier, imo, than a woven wrap because once it's on there is little adjusting needed every time you take a baby in or out.

I have 2 rings, 2 woven wraps(different sizes) and 1 stretch wrap and will be making pouches this week so I can't say you should have just 1 of each. Buy them all.lol


----------



## 4boybarians (Nov 18, 2003)

I'd love to, Carrie, but my husband has slightly different views in this area. :LOL

Thanks, ladies! The one I already have is a Didymos wrap. I've considered getting (or making) one of the stretchy wraps. Just not sure.

Wonder how many I can talk my husband into?


----------



## cinnamonamon (May 2, 2003)

If you're handy you could make your own ring sling on the cheap...I can get rings at my local feed store for $1.50/each, and I regularly find stretchy t-shirt type material (and similar poly-stretch) for $1/yard. So for $6ish you can have a sling. The maya wrap website has directions on how to sew it.


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

Not to add to your confusion, but you might consider a pouch. I find that I either use a pouch (for short trips) or the wrap (for longer trips). At this point, the pouch is easier than a ring sling, and the wrap is more comfortable than anything else. So, if I "had" to have only two slings, I'd get a pouch and a wrap.


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

I have both stretch and woven wraps, honestly I have not tried the woven since I made the stretch. My stretch is really lightweight and excellent for summer, whereas the woven is more for fall. Winter babywearing outside the home does not work well here because of the layers needed to keep warm.


----------

